# New-In 18Ct Gold Omega Seamaster



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

hi all,bought a couple of gold watches from a retired genltleman yesterday who had owned them since the 1960/70'sand wore them for special occassions.one is this omega which i would like to share a few photo's with the forum,the other was a beautiful sweet little rolex precision which i will do a few pics of another day.from the hallmarks on the watch and the bracelet i have dated the watch to 1961.the very heavy 18ct case was made by dennison and weighs 33grams bare.the 18ct bracelet was made by john goode and son goldsmiths who sadly went out of business in the late 1960's.the watch movement is the omega automatic 552 calibre which has 24jewels and has recently been service by the local rolex AD[yup, i was not impressed with the back cover "o"ring either].have weighed the total gold content of the watch and bracelet for insurance reasons .it is 87 grams..but i bought it because i fell in love with it,not as a lump of bullion .apologies for the quality of the photo's taken inexpertly with the family happy snaps camera..


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That really is a lovely watch and that movement looks in beautiful condition. I had a stainless steel version from the same era and it was a real favourite, unfortunately stolen a few years ago. A really great buy..


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Very nice. Excellent that it has the 552, other than the frailty of the swan neck, they are a superb movement. 

Later,

William


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

thank you gentlemen for your kind words.this is the second dennison gold case omega i have bought,the hallmark dates the first one to1960 and it has the 501 calibre movement..i shall enjoy these latest purchases for a while untill the buying urge starts gives me an itch i have to scratch again...greasemonk..


----------

